# Rusty gas tank.



## Jasonrkba (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm in the process of cleaning out a rusty gas tank and have a replacement petcock that threads into the tank. 
My question is do I Teflon or dope the threads at all before installing?

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 19, 2018)

Sure. Don't use the cheap white tape though.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jasonrkba said:


> I'm in the process of cleaning out a rusty gas tank and have a replacement petcock that threads into the tank.
> My question is do I Teflon or dope the threads at all before installing?
> 
> Thanks. Jason.


Teflon tape is not recommended for gasoline. Breaks down. Yellow tape for gas is natural gas or propane. Believe form a gasket 3 is gasoline stable.


----------



## Little Al (Apr 20, 2018)

The best results I've had is making a grommet from marine caulking cotton with a coating of Blue Hylomar jointing compound


----------

